# Procrastination



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Does your V procrastinate after a command is given?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Depends what he's being asked to do 

If it's to lie down on wet and soggy ground then he will look at me to make sure i'm seriously asking him to do that then he will move very very slowly as if in the hope that at any moment I will change my mind.....

He also doesn't like the trick where he has to flop down on his side and will do this very slowly too with a big sigh as he finally hits the ground.

And of course, if he is chasing something and I call him back then ........ well I'm not sure if it's procrastinating or just plain ignoring!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They kill me ;D. Copper has a habit of yawning. He yawns and then makes a noise like aaahruuu! He will do a full out stretch if he really wants to slow things down. You know, the one where they put their paw's waaaay out in front of them, and then stretch the rear legs straight out behind them one at a time! This is the exercise he does in the morning before he will let us put his collar on. Latter in the day, he will just turn his head and rub his body against you and make it difficult to get to his neck. 

Another one; when I ask him to stop barking or to stay; he will start tapping his paws in place moving slightly forward while I repeat "staaaaay" and then look at me and say urhwhooo, waaaruu, urrrwooo, errrrwhaaaa! I know he's just a big procrastinator!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian does the exact same thing in the AM...he does his downward dog yoga pose before he lets me put his collar on.
A few times he will procrastinate with a command.
"SIT KIAN"... he looks at me, backs up 2 feet then sits :


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

It is always sooooo funny to hear that they all act so similarly!!! Pacer does the downward dog pose as well. This usually happens in the middle of obedience class when we are working on recall. He eventually comes to me but has to get his stretch in first. Love to do it in the morning too! Or, when asked to do anything he doesn't "feel" like doing!


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol they definitely are very stubborn! You just laugh though when they put on a show before they actually do what you want. Kasey also does the noises


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi is the same as Kian... big time stretcher in the morning. He usually does it 3 to 4 times before we get out the door.

Another funny thing he does, especially if it is at all wet outside, is he comes in and rubs his face against the couch. Maybe to dry off? Anyways, the couch is on hardwood floors so there have been times he's pushed it a foot or two just from rubbing on it!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yea the snout rubbing! After coming out of the rain or a bath, he will run into a carpeted room, put his head between his front legs and roll his snout, eye and forehead area aggressively on the rug. He goes so nuts - he will end up doing a few forward rolls and a couple sideways rolls. This is all while making the craziest noises and may turn into barking!


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol, too funny. Our male DVS does that. We'll ask him to shake and he'll just sit there and look at you. It's not until our over achieving female, Roxy, runs over and does all her tricks in order that brings a change of heart. I think feels like he's been one up'd, so he'll give in and throw a paw at you, like "ok, I guess".


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Willie does seem to have a delayed response to some of my requests. It's like he has to think about it for a minute. ("Hummm... Let's see... Is this a reasonable request, or not?") I get much better cooperation from him just by speaking gently.


----------

